# Galeon bricht beim compilieren ab

## Marvin-X

Hallo

Schon wieder ich. Das compilieren von Galeon bricht leider ab. Gnome2 ist anstandslos installiert.

Hier die Fehlermeldung:

emerge galeon

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2 to /

>>> md5  :Wink:  libxml-1.8.17.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libxml-1.8.17.tar.gz

>>> Source unpacked.

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: configure: command not found

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 6, Exitcode 127

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/dev-libs/libxml/libxml-1.8.17-r2.ebuild .

eine emerge rsync wurde sowohl davor als auch nochmal beim ersten abbruch ausgeführt. Fehlt irgendein Paket aus dem Portage?

----------

## Deever

Hmtja, da fehlt wohl configure?!

Überprüf mal deine $PATH variable und ob das configure skrippt da is. Andern falls ist das paket fehlerhaft. Saug dirs dann halt und installier den händisch und injecte es dem portage system, siehe 'emerge -h | more'. Oder versuch mal das gesaugte configure nach dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2  zu verschieben und dann wieder zu emergen, das sollte afaik auch gehen...

dev

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Hmtja, da fehlt wohl configure?!

 

Hat sich schon erledigt. Scheinbar handelte es sich um ein fehlerhaftes Package. Ein erneutes emerge rsync führte zum erfolg. Ganz schön schnell die Gentoo-Jungs die neue Library war schon eingecheckt. Tja und jetzt läuft Galeon.

Trotzdem danke für die Fehlersuche.

----------

## Deever

Jupp!

Wie ich schon sagte! *freu*

Wie lange hat denn die kompilation gedauert?! Ich hab galeon auch geemerget, brauchte noch mozilla. Das hat dann auch kompilieren begonnen, aber nach zwei stunden war dann immer noch mozilla am kompilieren. Da hab ichs abgebrochen, weil ich noch was an meinem rechner arbeiten will. Wie lange dauertes bei dir?

dev

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Wie lange hat denn die kompilation gedauert?! Ich hab galeon auch geemerget, brauchte noch mozilla.
> 
> dev

 

Hi Deever,

hmm...ich schätze es hat so ca. 2 Stunden vielleicht auch etwas mehr gebraucht. (Hatte ja Unterbrechung wegen der defekten Library) Die Zeit ist aber wohl von Deiner Verbindung (hier DSL) und Deinem Rechner abhängig. Ich habe hier einen Athlon 1600 mit 512MB Ram. Aber ich werfe sowas in einem xterm an und schau ab und zu mal was das compilieren so macht. 

Ciao

----------

## Deever

Tja, ich hab nen cablemodem, 933 mhz und _hätte_ 512MB ram, aber die sind geschlissen, und jetzt hab ich wieder meine alten 128 drinne!!!  :Sad: 

----------

